# Solar Pond ORC (organic Rankine cycle)



## sorefinger (May 24, 2008)

-
In the vein of the electricity generator at Chena Hot Springs (see link below), does anyone know of an air-conditioning compressor that would be a suitable substitute for the ORC (organic Rankine cycle) featured in Popular Mechanics, only on a smaller scale, say, 5 kWv or so? We don't have geothermal energy here, but we do have lots of sun to power a solar pond.

Geothermal Power in Alaska Holds Hidden Model for Clean Energy
At Chena Hot Springs Resort, a visionary owner and an ingenious engineer tap into one of the world's most overlooked energy resourcesânot fossil fuelsâto produce electricity, heat buildings and soon, they hope, generate hydrogen.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/earth/4245896.html


----------

